# Mini Lindy Slotless Conversions



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

My latest projects. Success with the Jaguar and the Porsche. I am not having much success with the Packard as the body is too narrow. Any ideas on how to modify the magnets to an inline armature?


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

The size of the bodies seems to match the dimensions of the chassis perfectly.
Did you also detail the window trim, headlights and such in the Jaguar?
The Porsche 906 Carrera could improve with a similar treatment.
The green body would be a perfect starting point for the Quaker State Version
RSC Photo Gallery - USRRC Riverside 1967 - Porsche 906 no.22 - Racing Sports Cars
I am a great fan of both cars.

Acki


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Acki:

To answer your question, I have not done any painting or detailing to the car yet. I am doing some research right now as to which version to paint based on the decals available through Patto's place.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

SCD:. Any suggestions as to where to pick up those inline line magnets? 

Here is a video link to my latest unfinished conversion: a Ford GT.

https://youtu.be/1vHfF-EDsYw


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the Lindy conversions! The GT40 seems to work well. Not sure about these magnets. Do the TCR chassis have about the same Wheelbase as the Magnatractions? 
Acki


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, Dan!

Acki:. The wheelbase is roughly 1.5 in for the Ford GT40, the Jaguar and the Porsche 906.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Do any of you guys know what version of the Ford GT40 this is?


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it a 1964 GT40? https://www.lemans.org/en/news/toda...rd-gt40-at-the-1964-24-hours-of-le-mans/44453


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

As a kid, I had a large pot metal Greyhound bus that I absolutely loved. When I saw that Lindberg produce the miniature version of it, I had to get it. The wheelbase was fine, but the body was way too narrow. So, I have now begun the challenge of widening the body. Let's hope for the best..


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

1964 Ford GT model made by Lindberg in 1968 almost done. My wife made the decals using Photoshop. It just needs a clear coat.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Porsche 906 finished.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Next project:. Converting the Porsche 906 to a 910 Bardahl Spyder


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

I like the 906 very much. The Lindy looks perfect. Mine are scratch built using a TYCO 908. Should have used a Lindy in the first place.



Looking forward to your 906 Bardahl Spyder.

Acki


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Acki:

I would say that your car is look pretty nice - they are much more detailed than mine. I am curious where you got the decals and how you made the engine show through the glass.


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

All of the 906 decals are custom. Researched all the details and made them fit the body. I would pleased to help with the artwork desired livery. Seems your wife knows a thing or two about desktop publishing. PN if interested.
You can find other livery on my blog if you like. Look up my profile for the appropriate link.

The engine detail is part of the body. Glass is vacuum formed. It is rather difficult and time consuming to make it fit. But I like the headlights as well. 

Acki


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I love Mini-Lindies. 
They cared enough to scoop out the headlight well on the XK-E, unlike most 'HO' body makers. 

:thumbsup: Great job on all of them, Jim.
(It does seem a shame, though, to paint over that gorgeous Mini-Lindy jade green.)

-- D


----------

